
Selling proprietary software the Top Gear way - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2649&blogid=17
======
lyso
Regarding a similar problem with benchmarks in the scientific sphere:

<http://www.bannedbygaussian.org/>

------
ajm
I find it interesting that the organisation most likely to have the
information does not list Microsoft as a supplier in the categories "operating
systems" and "office productivity...". See
[http://www.buyingsolutions.gov.uk/services/Misc/ITGoods/Soft...](http://www.buyingsolutions.gov.uk/services/Misc/ITGoods/Software)

